# تحميل برنامج micro station روابط مباشره



## ابو جنى على (3 سبتمبر 2013)

روابط مباشره للتحميل


http://ftp2.bentley.com/dist2/intel/v0811/microstation/dc835443f877444d9277ed80e6782007/ms08110517en.exe


http://ftp2.bentley.com/dist2/release.candidate/intel/v0811/desktopprerequisites/1fcd3bc348ae44c0bc8fff39544e6934/pbda08110505en.exe

قم بتحميل الجزئين 
​قم بتسطيب (pbda08110505en)اولا ​​ثم الجزء الثانى ​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQU91pnta8s

هذا الفيديو شرح لاستخدام البرنامج فى اسقاط الكروكيات من الاوتوكاد على جوجل ايرث 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClqD9xU9Rdg

وهذا الفيديو يشرح بداية فتح البرنامج والتعامل معه 



برجاء الدعاء وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## كبل (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر​


----------



## ali992 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي وبارك بك وبأهلك و مالك


----------



## اسف عيوني (6 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت البرنامج كامل ولا لا؟
ولو مش كامل ياريت تجيبلي الكراك او السيريال بتاعه لو ينفع
وشكرا
​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 نوفمبر 2013)

البرنامج


----------



## karoma2007 (4 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا الخير كله


----------



## eng-musaab (4 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فواز الجبوري (4 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي .. لكن السؤال هل البرنامج كامل ... السيريال أو الباتج أو الكراك ...مع تقديري


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جارى التحميل


----------



## mohammedhemin (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله. لكن احتاج الكراك لأنه يعمل لمدة 15 دقيقة و يقفل بدون الكراك


----------



## أسامة احمد (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## Tamer farag (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civ.eng.marwan (3 ديسمبر 2014)

لو سمحت اخي انا انتهيت من تثبيت البرنامج ولكن البرنامج لايعمل الا ربع ساعه فقط .. لذلك لوتكرموا احتاج الكراك تبع البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*
مرفق ملف الكراك مجرب عندى وشغال زى الفل
*
هنا

*رابط صاروخى لبرنامج ميكروستيشن من موقع الشركة بدون تسجيل*

* هنا*​


----------



## bas1977 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك
يعطيك العافية


----------

